
Mencius Moldbug (Unqualified Reservations) has video debate with Overcoming Bias - chasingsparks
http://vimeo.com/9262193
======
jodrellblank
"Mencius is going to kick your autistic ass. Be prepared to be embarrassed,
Hanson."

\- [http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/12/meh-
transhumanism.html...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/12/meh-
transhumanism.html#comment-439192)

------
chasingsparks
Use HTML5 player. Flash still seems to be processing.

~~~
jodrellblank
No, it's the guy who is introducing the debate who is buffering.

